# Seeking reliable int'l moving co, Seattle to SW France



## Debbie6465

My husband and I will be moving from Seattle to Pau, France in a few months and I'm starting to look into moving companies. If you have fairly recent experience with an international mover I'd really appreciate your recommendations. We'll be shipping some furniture and a bunch of kitchen stuff, rugs, art, pottery, and personal items. We plan to have the company pack our stuff and we'd purchase insurance.
Thanks!


----------



## papaia

Highly recommend the advices I received on a similar request, to be found in this thread. In fact we are in a similar situation, including timing, so I could tell you that I already contacted UPakWeShip, they redirected us to their local partner (maybe same org - didn't do a detailed search yet) EuroUSA, and I got a very professional response and promising, detailed quotes. Based on our ETA I need to place the actual order sometimes in June, for an August "ship out of the States", with arrival in France around mid-September. I really don't see much changing by June, so they'll probably be our choice.


----------



## Peasant

We used this company (UPakWeShip International Shipping Company | International Moving Rates) to move from the US to France in 2017 with great success. Everything was explained well, their reps were knowledgable, and everything happened on the schedule that they presented. My daughter and her husband used them last year to move from the US to Britain with a similar experience. They can also pack your stuff if you want (see their Plus service).


----------



## RayRay

If you have a moving company in the Seattle area with whom you’ve worked that you liked, I recommend you begin your process with them. That moving company will pack your goods, store them in their warehouse, and transfer them to their affiliated international mover. The international mover will send you all the appropriate paperwork for your goods to clear French customs, walk it through customs, and arrange for delivery once your goods reach port. If you trust your existing movers, it’s by far the easiest way and should any issues arise, it’s nice to deal with folks you know. 

If you don’t have a local mover, give Stevens International Movers a call (they partnered with our local movers in the northeast US). I’m guessing they can connect you with local movers in Seattle who are their affiliates. They did a great job for us, particularly in getting our goods from Calais to southwest France, transferring them to a local mover with an appropriately sized truck (i.e., quite small) for the trip up the tiny, winding, narrow, steep road nearest to our house. It was all part of their price. They were also quite accessible for questions and requests.

If you’d like Stevens’ contact information, PM me.

Best of luck.

Ray


----------



## Debbie6465

papaia said:


> Highly recommend the advices I received on a similar request, to be found in this thread. In fact we are in a similar situation, including timing, so I could tell you that I already contacted UPakWeShip, they redirected us to their local partner (maybe same org - didn't do a detailed search yet) EuroUSA, and I got a very professional response and promising, detailed quotes. Based on our ETA I need to place the actual order sometimes in June, for an August "ship out of the States", with arrival in France around mid-September. I really don't see much changing by June, so they'll probably be our choice.


Thanks for the quick response, will check them out!


----------



## Debbie6465

Peasant said:


> We used this company (UPakWeShip International Shipping Company | International Moving Rates) to move from the US to France in 2017 with great success. Everything was explained well, their reps were knowledgable, and everything happened on the schedule that they presented. My daughter and her husband used them last year to move from the US to Britain with a similar experience. They can also pack your stuff if you want (see their Plus service).


Thanks, Peasant. I appreciate it.


----------



## Debbie6465

RayRay said:


> If you have a moving company in the Seattle area with whom you’ve worked that you liked, I recommend you begin your process with them. That moving company will pack your goods, store them in their warehouse, and transfer them to their affiliated international mover. The international mover will send you all the appropriate paperwork for your goods to clear French customs, walk it through customs, and arrange for delivery once your goods reach port. If you trust your existing movers, it’s by far the easiest way and should any issues arise, it’s nice to deal with folks you know.
> 
> If you don’t have a local mover, give Stevens International Movers a call (they partnered with our local movers in the northeast US). I’m guessing they can connect you with local movers in Seattle who are their affiliates. They did a great job for us, particularly in getting our goods from Calais to southwest France, transferring them to a local mover with an appropriately sized truck (i.e., quite small) for the trip up the tiny, winding, narrow, steep road nearest to our house. It was all part of their price. They were also quite accessible for questions and requests.
> 
> If you’d like Stevens’ contact information, PM me.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Ray


Thank you Ray!


----------



## Debbie6465

RayRay said:


> If you have a moving company in the Seattle area with whom you’ve worked that you liked, I recommend you begin your process with them. That moving company will pack your goods, store them in their warehouse, and transfer them to their affiliated international mover. The international mover will send you all the appropriate paperwork for your goods to clear French customs, walk it through customs, and arrange for delivery once your goods reach port. If you trust your existing movers, it’s by far the easiest way and should any issues arise, it’s nice to deal with folks you know.
> 
> If you don’t have a local mover, give Stevens International Movers a call (they partnered with our local movers in the northeast US). I’m guessing they can connect you with local movers in Seattle who are their affiliates. They did a great job for us, particularly in getting our goods from Calais to southwest France, transferring them to a local mover with an appropriately sized truck (i.e., quite small) for the trip up the tiny, winding, narrow, steep road nearest to our house. It was all part of their price. They were also quite accessible for questions and requests.
> 
> If you’d like Stevens’ contact information, PM me.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Ray


And yes, Ray. Pease send me the Stevens contact info. Thanks!


----------



## Whoopwhoop

Look into Three Men and a Truck - they're based out of the U.S. but do a lot of international relocations, plus they offer packing service, which you mentioned you'll need. To be clear, I haven't used them myself, but I had a relative move from California to France and they used the company without any issues. One piece of advice I'd offer is that you seek out a mover that has plenty of experience with overseas moves. A lot of movers offer the service without really knowing what they're doing and you obviously don't want to mess around with an inexperienced company when you're moving to another country.


----------



## travertine

My experience after moving internationally every few years is to choose a company that has offices in both your origin and destination country (and preferably each city). Even if the different offices are franchises, if things go wrong they are still more likely to work with one another to sort out the problems. But you may pay a bit more with the bigger organisations.


----------



## Debbie6465

We've decided to use EuroUSA for the late August move. I'll post about my experience after our stuff arrives.


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha

Debbie6465 said:


> We've decided to use EuroUSA for the late August move. I'll post about my experience after our stuff arrives.


Hi Debbie, my wife and our 2 young kids (4 and 2 years old) are currently in the same boat as you back in 2021.
Planning to move this May 2022 from Seattle area back to France (Compiegne)

Would you kindly be able to share your experience with EuroUSA and a direct contact? been such a challenge finding a reliable and recommended service'

Merci beaucoup
Itachi


----------

